# Bilder ausschneiden?



## MircSen (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin noch neu hier und muss mich erstmal zurecht finden  Also nagelt mich bitte gleich an die Wand wenn ich etwas falsch machen sollte  

DANKE !

Also nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte für meine Freundin ein kleines Bildchen machen wo unsere 2 Köpfe in eine Herzform kommen. Sowas wie dieses hier: KLICK 

So mein Problem ist, dass ich die Köpfe zwar ausschneiden kann, aber ich kann sie nicht kopieren und dann dort reinkopieren

Sorry wenn es eine NUB-Frage ist aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

MircSen


----------



## McAce (17. März 2005)

also als erstes Kopierst du die Hintergrund also die Herzform auf eine neue
Ebene dann schneidest du das weiße in den Herzen aus und legst
die Bilder eurer Köpfe hinter diese Ebene.

Verständlich?


----------



## MircSen (17. März 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass ich das ausgeschnitte nicht kopieren kann!

Was ist das !!

Danke

Gruss

MircSen


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2005)

Du kannst das *Ausgeschnittene* nicht *kopieren*, weil Du es *ausgeschnitten* hast ... würde ich mal annehmen 

Ich vermute mal Du weißt nur nicht wie Du Dein Problem ausdrücken kannst ... ok, versuchen wir es mal:

Du beginnst mit einer Ebene (vermutlich die *Hintergrundebene*).
Die Grafik mit den Herzen legst Du nun in einer weiteren Ebene an.
Dann achtest Du das du die Herz-Ebene gewählt hast, markierst das weiße in den Herzen und schneidest es aus (STRG-X (bzw. COMMAND-X am Macintosh)).
Jetzt öffnest Du z. B. das Foto Deiner Freundin und markierst den Teil, der in das Herz soll.
Mit der Tastenkombination STRG-C (bzw. COMMAND-C) kopierst Du es in die Zwischenablage. Dann wählst du wieder das Herzen-Bild und klickst in die Hintergrund-Ebene und verwendest STRG-V (bzw. COMMAND-V) um das Bild Deiner Freundin aus der Zwischenablage in eine neue Ebene einzufügen. Du solltest jetzt DREI Ebenen haben. Hintergrund, Freundin, Herzen. Jetzt musst Du ggf. nur noch Größe und Position richtig einstellen und noch Dein Foto ebenso einfügen.

Was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## MircSen (18. März 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank aber mein Problem ist, dass ich nichts in die Zwischenablage kopieren kann!? Geht einfach nicht?


----------



## Fiene (18. März 2005)

Hallo,
 dann mach eine Auswahl um den Kopf deiner Freundin, und ziehe die Auswahl per drag and drop (mit gedrückter Maustaste) in das Bild mit der Herzform.
 Gruß Fiene


----------



## blount (18. März 2005)

Hi MircSen,



> vielen Dank aber mein Problem ist, dass ich nichts in
> die Zwischenablage kopieren kann!? Geht einfach nicht?


Die Zwischenablage ist theoretisch nichts anderes als
Speicherplatz, der auf deinem Rechner im Arbeitsspeicher
deines Rechners belegt wird. Und ich habe bis jetzt weder
bei einem Mac noch bei einem PC erlebt das diese Rechner
keinen Arbeitsspeicher haben -> unmöglich!

Das einzige was bei dir vielleicht der Fall sein könnte ist,
dass du vielleicht zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher für PS frei-
gegeben hast. Beim Mac geht das einfach indem du auf
die ausführende Programmdatei für PS klickst und dann
apfel+i ausführst. Dann kannst du den zu verwendenden
Arbeitsspeicher eintragen.
Beim PC könntest du die Einstellungen für den virtuellen
Arbeitsspeicher überprüfen ob diese ausreichend konfiguriert
sind.


----------



## devyn (18. März 2005)

kann es sein, dass dein Bild nach dem öffnen geschlossen ist?
dann klick mit r-maus auf das Bild und dupliziert es.
du musst immer die richtige Ebene wählen, dann kannst du auch nur darin etwas modifizieren.


----------

